# Have you seen this?



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Confidence cow decoy?????

I saw this at another website. They were advertising a cow for confidence in your decoy spread. My first reaction is to laugh, I would never buy one or put one in my spread...However, I do not know everything...so...

Does anyone know of anyone who ever has??? Does it actually work???

ps - even if they do work, I'm still not buying one!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I've never seen it, I bet it would probably work though since half of the time I see cows or bison in a field where there is water around, there is either a crap load or mallards or honkers in there with them, what website did you see this on??


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have never heard of anyone doing that. Anyone else?


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I have seen them for sale at Scheels.


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Goosepride said:


> Confidence cow decoy?????
> 
> I saw this at another website. They were advertising a cow for confidence in your decoy spread. My first reaction is to laugh, I would never buy one or put one in my spread...However, I do not know everything...so...
> 
> ...


How the hell do you carry a cow in your ruck sack??!!??


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

http://gooseview.com/Merchant2/merchant ... de=GVI-CC1

Had to post a link I found. Seem alright I guess!?!??!?!!?!?!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I have never seen them used before, but some people use them to sneek on snows in the spring. You can get a black angus cow silo from Gooseview for $100.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

HAHA!! It just looks so damn goofy!! Whatever works thought I guess


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a friend that has used one to sneek some snows they ended up with 106 or something. The only time i had cows in my canada decoys the hutchies circled above us for about 5 minutes and left. Every other flock dove right in when the cows weren't around.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Might work if you were hunting cows!  :eyeroll:


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

omg........ all i can do is LAUGH at that wait laugh doesnt even do it justice.... wow...... and Marlo ROFL at ur comment...... :lol: :lol:

ohhh and another crazy thing i've heard is find where the geese are setting and take a big mirror and walk at them with it in front of u as long as the sun dont shine them..... i guess they can tell its moving cuz all it would see in it are other geese...... wow idk the things ppl try are insane... i think ill stick to sitting my BF with The Finisher blind. I bagged out today with a buddy of mine doing that and i didnt have to go buy a cow to do it either......

Whatever Floats Ur Boat...... :withstupid: I guess

lata, 2d


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I hear they are good for sighting in you rifle?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WOW! After seeing what GB3 does to a bigfoot when the shooting gets a little slow I wouldn't even want to think what would happen with a cow deke in the spread!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Would'nt want that thing in my spread during the moose season. :sniper:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I am selling all of my full bodies and filling the trailer up with cow decoys!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Heck just get one live cow and ride it out into the field, it's big enuff to carry a couple people and all their stuff. Dang you could even get a drink of fresh milk if ya wanted....


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Buckseye, thar goes one a dem dere mooses!!!LOL!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

They could make it more realistic by adding a manure spreader to the rear of it with a crank handle. That way when the geese start coming in someone could turn the heck out the crank and shoot manure all over the place. Man I bet that would fool those stupid birds everytime and would give you guys an in with every landowner that has cows. You could clean up their barns and manure piles for them and help them fertilize their fields at the same time!


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

The cow is no joke! We made a two man walker out of plywood and you can get about 40 yards from the flock before they start to get alarmed. I know it sounds pretty lame and you get a few strange looks from people but it works like a charm. We only used it in the spring on snows, I wouldn't be caught dead in one this time of year, too many guys out there that shoot pickups and everything else that isn't theirs. You can make a far superior product that you can buy at Scheels or other places, I suggest making a two man setup with some type of gunrack, it gets heavy for one guy when your boots are caked with mud.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey north14.... :rollin: :rollin: :toofunny: shooooot SHOOOOOOT

Rick....I'm afraid it is a joke/funny to most people.... :lol:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Rick, Hope you never get to close to the pastures where the bulls are looking for those nice young heifers to service.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Buckseye-- don't shooooooot, it's too pretty!!!!! LOL


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

I try to steer clear of the bulls, it was a joke to us too until we laughed all the way back to the pickup to get more shells. I've tried it about a dozen times and every time we would get some close action and the stupid snows would circle around for a few more shots until they figure out the cow had a shotgun. It's easier than putting out 500 decoys and have some idiots shoot the roost you've been banking on.


----------

